# Painting an Interior Wooden Staircase



## jcooperpainting (Apr 20, 2016)

Customer wants me to rip up the carpet on his basement staircase and take the raw wood treads and risers to paint grade and do a design something like this.

I have Sherwin Williams, Ben Moore, Home cheapo and Lowes locally for products,
I'd probably go with Sherwin Williams which they recommended their Porch/Floor enamel right over Bare Wood ( No Primer Needed).

Staircase leads to a nice finished basement so gets no sunlight/elements and shouldn't get much heavy foot traffic with crap all over their shoes from outside. (salts, mud, etc)


2 questions:

1. Does the Sherwin Williams Porch/Floor Enamel and No Primer sound like the right way to go, or should I consider primering and/or any other specific products instead?

2. Should i consider Urethaning the staircase after painting to help protect the paint design? If so, any product recommendations.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I would use a floor & porch paint to start, possibly re-coat with a floor urethane but watch out for color changes with the protective coat and test it on a scrap before committing to the whole 9 yards!

offtopic:: I hate that look against the wood paneling)


----------



## jcooperpainting (Apr 20, 2016)

Agreed, wood paneling should be next to be painted. :vs_bananasplit:

The main body color I think is beige/tan, accents black triangles so I'm thinking floor urethane discoloring shouldn't be a problem however I can't find what product might be best suited as a clear coat over painted steps. I called Minwax and they don't recommend any of their products, nor does sherwin williams over top of paint to be walked on.

Sherwin Williams rep did say I could go with their industrial Armorseal Rexthane line, but it'll stink the house up, will be glossy and it's almost borderline overkill. 

Thinking it just might have to be porch/floor paint and no mas.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I would definitely prime it first with something. Will make the topcoat look that much better and much more durable.
A porch and floor Enamel would be good or one of the Hybryd Enamels from BM or Sherwin I think would be good too. 
I've had success putting stays clear over Advance. It would definitely add another layer of protection.. I would check for compatibility between products. Stick with Acrylic as the oils will definitely yellow..


----------



## jcooperpainting (Apr 20, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> I would definitely prime it first with something. Will make the topcoat look that much better and much more durable.
> A porch and floor Enamel would be good or one of the Hybryd Enamels from BM or Sherwin I think would be good too.
> I've had success putting stays clear over Advance. It would definitely add another layer of protection.. I would check for compatibility between products. Stick with Acrylic as the oils will definitely yellow..


any chance you put stays clear over advance on something that you walk on?
I'll visit the ben moore Rep today to see what they recommend. They got a corner of the store devoted to FESTOOL so I can tease myself with christmas gifts for myself while Im there :vs_gift:


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

jcooperpainting said:


> finishesbykevyn said:
> 
> 
> > I would definitely prime it first with something. Will make the topcoat look that much better and much more durable.
> ...


I've used Advance on tons of staircases.
Stays Clear is compatible with Advance and it is designed for floors. 
Everyone got me interested in this festool stuff..


----------

